# Correct torque for Mk4 rear caliper banjo bolt



## Yasushi (Mar 12, 1999)

Hi,
I'm now upgrading my Mk3 iron rear caliper with Mk4 aluminum one.
But I don't have Mk4 manual so I don't know correct torque for the banjo bolt. (connecting line and caliper)
I hesitate to tighten it up without correct torque number since caliper is soft aluminum.
Could someone has Mk4 service manual please help me out!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Correct torque for Mk4 rear caliper banjo bolt (Yasushi)*

26 ft-lbs for both front and rear on MkIV
Make sure to torque, then back off 1/2 turn and re-torque.


_Modified by phatvw at 1:59 PM 9-3-2006_


----------



## Yasushi (Mar 12, 1999)

*Re: Correct torque for Mk4 rear caliper banjo bolt (phatvw)*

Thanks a lot phatvw!
I could install Mk4 rear caliper because of your help.
But brake fluid was run out in middle of bleeding.
I had 1.5L however it was way too little after line replacement.
I will buy probably at least another 3L.
Thanks again!


----------



## Mohudsolo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: Correct torque for Mk4 rear caliper banjo bolt (Yasushi)*

Assuming you have put new pads on too, you really should have those rotors turned. The lips on the inside and outside need to be removed for best pad contact.


----------



## Yasushi (Mar 12, 1999)

*Re: Correct torque for Mk4 rear caliper banjo bolt (Mohudsolo)*

Thank you for an advice, but I'm still keeping ol Mintex Red Box.
I have Brembo rotors as spare parts and considering to buy Hawk Ceramic pads. Reason why I didn't replace rotor and pads at same time was, I wanted to know do Teflon SS lines realy make defference or not. Thanks anyway.


----------

